
Windows has a heart of trash - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/28/windows-has-a-heart-of-trash/
======
awinter-py
Article doesn't mention -- long term support is potentially cheaper for open
source than closed source. If the author is claiming that backwards
compatibility is the reason windows sucks, and there are really organizations
that need to use the same binary for 25 years (dubious), those orgs should
consider OSS (not necessarily FOSS).

This is a claim that would need to be studied, but I believe it because of the
combination of large part-time development expertise (large population of
people who can at least build the software) and reliance on open source
libraries (i.e. key APIs are being kept up to date).

That said, gnome is a monster too.

